# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Salute my friends

## garyo

Here's a salute to all the members here, a great bunch of people that I'm so glad I found, Salute!!!

----------


## garyo

I'm drinking, where are your salutes?

----------


## garyo

Good God I hate to drink by myself.

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Perianne (07-16-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------


## garyo

@OceanloverOH, I love your calm.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013)

----------


## garyo

> 


Ok rini, what? You know you and @Trinnity and @OceanloverOH and @Calypso Jones are my darlins.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Good God I hate to drink by myself.



when you first posted this...I came that close to saying that one of the best things about this board is that it attracts happy drinkers. Get a few in you guys and y'all get all warm and fuzzy. lol

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm drinking, where are your salutes?


I can't be drinking tonight. I have a proxy.


And only the best ^

----------

garyo (07-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Good God I hate to drink by myself.


No worries, I brought friends...



Bluto, reload hon~

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Ok rini, what? You know you and @Trinnity and @OceanloverOH and @Calypso Jones are my darlins.


 :Smile: 

We love you, too, @garyo.

----------

garyo (07-16-2013)

----------


## garyo

> We love you, too, @garyo.


Isn't it so much easier to love than detest?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Isn't it so much easier to love than detest?


You're being entirely too sweet, @garyo....it's time for you to pop off with a ROBERTA comment, isn't it?

----------


## garyo

> You're being entirely too sweet, @garyo....it's time for you to pop off with a ROBERTA comment, isn't it?


I'm on my way.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I'm on my way.


 @garyo ROBERTA!!!!!

Thanks, hon, my birthday just would NOT have been complete without that image......... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Guest

> Isn't it so much easier to love than detest?


Depends.  When you've lived out of a suitcase, want to go home, have a judge screw with you and make that impossible...you can be hateful.

----------


## garyo

> Depends.  When you've lived out of a suitcase, want to go home, have a judge screw with you and make that impossible...you can be hateful.


Darlin, trust me, I know, I spent time in a Brazilian prison when they were in "transition".

----------


## garyo

> @garyo ROBERTA!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, hon, my birthday just would NOT have been complete without that image.........


Love ya babe, glad you got to see my best side.

----------


## Trinnity

Time for a drinking song..............................................  .....

 Gawd, I hate vevo

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## Gemini

A song applicable to the thread.

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No worries, I brought friends...
> 
> 
> 
> Bluto, reload hon~


You had me at Gary Oldman  :Big Grin:

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Trinnity (07-17-2013)

----------


## garyo

It's so good to toast my friends.

----------


## garyo

> @garyo ROBERTA!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, hon, my birthday just would NOT have been complete without that image.........


I didn't know it was your b-day, a million wishes to you, albeit drunk, hope that doesn't matter.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I didn't know it was your b-day, a million wishes to you, albeit drunk, hope that doesn't matter.


Drunk wishes are the best...!  Thank you!

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## garyo

> Drunk wishes are the best...!  Thank you!


My friend.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @garyo ROBERTA!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, hon, my birthday just would NOT have been complete without that image.........


Happy birthday, @OceanloverOH!  :Big Grin:  how old are you now, 25?  :Wink:

----------

garyo (07-16-2013),OceanloverOH (07-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Drunk wishes are the best...!  Thank you!


If it's your birthday, then congrats and many more.  You're one of the sweetest people (if not the sweetest) on this forum.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @garyo ROBERTA!!!!!
> 
> Thanks, hon, my birthday just would NOT have been complete without that image.........


Happy B-Day!

----------

OceanloverOH (07-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Happy birthday, @OceanloverOH!  how old are you now, 25?


I'm 60 today.  Shhhhhhh~~~~~

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> If it's your birthday, then congrats and many more.  You're one of the sweetest people (if not the sweetest) on this forum.


Well, how sweet is that?  That's the best compliment I've had in a looooooooooooooooooong time!  Love ya Rina!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## garyo

> If it's your birthday, then congrats and many more.  You're one of the sweetest people (if not the sweetest) on this forum.


@Rina_dragonhorn Dammit, I'm the sweetest person on here, you got it, I am the sweetest fucker on here, oh shit, I may be just a fucker, oh well, happy b-day Ocean, good night.

----------


## OceanloverOH

You're NOT a fucker, @garyo, not by a long shot.......and nobody can get away with calling you that around me, not even you!  But you definitely ARE sweetly shit-faced tonight!  Good night, hope the bed doesn't spin.....

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Well, *I'm* a fucker, and proud of it  :Tongue:  Never had any complaints either, which makes me a master fucker  :Wink:

----------

garyo (07-16-2013)

----------


## garyo

> You're NOT a fucker, @garyo, not by a long shot.......and nobody can get away with calling you that around me, not even you!  But you definitely ARE sweetly shit-faced tonight!  Good night, hope the bed doesn't spin.....


I'm holding on for the ride sweetie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Well, *I'm* a fucker, and proud of it  Never had any complaints either, which makes me a master fucker


Well, OK, I'll let you get away with it in THAT context.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Now I'm confused. Was it your birthday too @garyo?

Happy (late) b'day, @OceanloverOH

----------


## Trinnity

> Well, *I'm* a fucker, and proud of it  Never had any complaints either, which makes me a master fucker


hehehe

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-17-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Good God I hate to drink by myself.


Have a few more, start seeing double and you'll have company.

----------

garyo (07-17-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm holding on for the ride sweetie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


I'll see your boobs and raise you boobs

----------


## Coolwalker

> I'm holding on for the ride sweetie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


*
I'll see yours and raise...*

----------


## Trinnity

Oh yeah?


Take _that_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm sorry, but that's just icky. I have a limit on how big boobs can get before they turn me off  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *
> I'll see yours and raise...*


How is she even still standing?!

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm sorry, but that's just icky. I have a limit on how big boobs can get before they turn me off


Yes, yes it is. 


Why in hell would anyone do this to themselves???

This is much nicer

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-17-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yes, yes it is. 
> 
> 
> Why in hell would anyone do this to themselves???
> 
> This is much nicer


I don't normally go higher than C/low D, but my wife is an exception at DD. She's nice because she wears hers well, so they don't _seem_ big.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> *
> I'll see yours and raise...*


Now *that* ^^^^^ is disgusting.  Can we say, *overboard*?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-17-2013)

----------


## garyo

> Now I'm confused. Was it your birthday too @garyo?
> 
> Happy (late) b'day, @OceanloverOH


NoB-day,just a drunk day.

----------


## OceanloverOH

@garyo was celebrating MY birthday!   :Thumbsup20:

----------

garyo (07-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Yes, yes it is. 
> 
> 
> Why in hell would anyone do this to themselves???
> 
> This is much nicer


Those cannot be real--even fake real--she would fall over walking.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

I will never complain about my breast size again.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-17-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> @garyo was celebrating MY birthday!


Happy Birthday!

----------

OceanloverOH (07-17-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> NoB-day,just a drunk day.


I see. Carry on then.

----------

